# New recruiting numbers



## pylon (14 Mar 2007)

To everyone with an application in place or thinking about it, the new recruiting numbers for 07/08 are out( SIP, strategic intake plan).  I don't have all of the numbers, so please don't ask.  I found out from my CFRC yesterday, so I know what is available for the trades I applied for (CT).  Just a friendly notice for all you people chomping at the bit to call and ask your file manager.

Just goes to show how fortunate the members of this site have been over the last couple years to have Kincanucks in recruiting.

Good luck all,



kc


----------



## NJL (14 Mar 2007)

This is great news.. I've been waiting for my RC to retrieve my previous file/VFS (got out last Sept during bmq) and call me for my interview/medical date maybe things might move faster now...It's been a month since I reapplied and while I know people will say that's nothing, to me it's felt longer (especially after waiting 6 to reapply).


----------



## kincanucks (17 Mar 2007)

_Just goes to show how fortunate the members of this site have been over the last couple years to have Kincanucks in recruiting._

Thank you for that.  I don't know why someone hasn't taken over the service that I had provided but I guess all that information has become a state secret now.  It is too bad because I know some senior people occasionally hang about here and a need to continue the service could have been noticed. 8)


----------



## doucelotus (25 Apr 2007)

I can only agree with that and tell you again, kincanucks, for your unbelievable help here.
How grateful I was back in 2005 for all your assistance and patience and "straight out no b/s" answers.
I came back here today to look up some info for a friend and see that you're still very active.  Amazing dedication.  Thank you for you!


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (25 Apr 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Just goes to show how fortunate the members of this site have been over the last couple years to have Kincanucks in recruiting._
> 
> Thank you for that.  I don't know why someone hasn't taken over the service that I had provided but I guess all that information has become a state secret now.  It is too bad because I know some senior people occasionally hang about here and a need to continue the service could have been noticed. 8)



I'm posted at CFRC Vancouver through the end of summer ... I'm not a Recruiter or MCC, but for anyone that wants them I can generally get answers pretty quickly.


----------



## MamaBear (14 Mar 2008)

Hello,

I'm just a Mom of a new member of the CF (who's currently in BMQ).  She's been offered a position as a Med Tech.  I've been trying to find a copy of the Strategic Intake Plan as mentioned in several threads here, but can't find it.  No luck either on the DND pages.  Can anyone direct me to this document?  I'm just curious to see how many medic positions were open this year.


----------



## CFR FCS (14 Mar 2008)

MOSID o0334 Medical Technician 07/08 numbers (Current Fiscal year). 

Land 136
Sea 29
Air 29

The 08/09 SIP is NOT finalized yet but it's coming soon. You won't find it on the web as it is an internal living document. The new CT process DMCA is not using the SIP vacancies, they deal directly with the career managers in NDHQ.


----------



## KenJacobson (14 Mar 2008)

doucelotus said:
			
		

> I can only agree with that and tell you again, kincanucks, for your unbelievable help here.
> How grateful I was back in 2005 for all your assistance and patience and "straight out no b/s" answers.
> I came back here today to look up some info for a friend and see that you're still very active.  Amazing dedication.  Thank you for you!



Yes! Thank you kincanucks for your assistance!
Much information you made available over the last year really answered many the questions I had waiting for my offer.


----------



## MamaBear (14 Mar 2008)

Thank you so much CFR FCS for getting that information for me. 

Mothers can be a curious bunch - especially when they know nothing about something to which their child is so committed! But I am learning.


----------



## Great white Hype (14 Mar 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> MOSID o0334 Medical Technician 07/08 numbers (Current Fiscal year).
> 
> Land 136
> Sea 29
> ...



Fantastic information, this has really helped me alot. Im thinking I shouldve maybe chosen land as opposed to Air in my application. But thank you again nonetheless.


----------



## dwalter (15 Mar 2008)

Med Techs are purple, if they really want you, they will offer you whatever your fit in, even if land wasn't your first choice. Element doesn't matter for something like a med tech though, you could be wearing an air force uniform and be working with a field ambulance unit.


----------



## Dolphado (15 Mar 2008)

Seeing the med tech numbers is the best part of my day! I have been getting worried that there won't be any positins left after i finish up my chemistry (still kicking myself for not taking it in highschool) well half way done!  Offically done lesson 10, mid-term on wednesday! then 10 more lessons to go!


----------



## Neilio (15 Mar 2008)

Does anyone know what occupations are available for CEOTP this year?  And numbers if possible?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## derael (15 Mar 2008)

I would like to know the above as well.

According to my local CFRC those numbers for CEOTP will probably not be availible until at least April 1st...maybe as late as the 15th. If I get any info on them I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Mar 2008)

derael said:
			
		

> According to my local CFRC those numbers for CEOTP will probably not be availible until at least April 1st...



Well geeze, what a surprise. April 1st being the start of the new fiscal year and all, i'm shocked they wouldnt have their numbers until then. Truely shocking.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## murphydog1 (16 Mar 2008)

I'm thinking of doing a CT and an OT from 215 to a 052 any idea how many positions are open ?


----------



## CFR FCS (17 Mar 2008)

Component Transfers are handled directly by DMCA now so the "numbers" your CFRC has don't matter. It's a different process now. There was a CANFORGEN out and your Orderly Room will have details.


----------



## Spartan (17 Mar 2008)

Has anyone experienced this new model and how it compares to the previous faster transfer process?


----------



## BlueDuck (17 Mar 2008)

Could you explain how the numbers are different with the new CT process? I know it is handled by DMCARM - but how does that translate?

I ask as I am currently undergoing a CT to PAO - I have a PR degree and have nine years of former NCM RegF service before I joined the ResF as a LogO. I actually left the military to finish the degree (only available during working hours and could not get the time off) and did so with the intention to rejoin.

I understand there are currently no positions of the 'regular' PAO numbers until April 1 from the Halifax CFRC. It was actually just today I sent the request for CT as I needed to update several items first.

I'm just wondering if there is a 'second set' of positions available - if that might speed up my timeline should they find me suitable. I've been told this new Feb. 1 process is supposed to be much faster. I guess I will soon know firsthand!  

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ark (17 Mar 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The 08/09 SIP is NOT finalized yet but it's coming soon. You won't find it on the web as it is an internal living document. The new CT process DMCA is not using the SIP vacancies, they deal directly with the career managers in NDHQ.



Part of the CANFORGEN outlining the new CT process states



> WHETHER THE CT IS CONDUCTED ALONE (IE: SKILLED - PRES INFMN TO REGF INFMN) OR IN COMBINATION WITH ANOTHER CAREER ACTION IT WILL BE PREMISED UPON QUOTE ALL OTHER THINGS BEING EQUAL, CF PERSONNEL WISHING TO CT WILL BE GIVEN PRIORITY OVER CIVILIANS HAVING NO FORMER SERVICE REQUESTING ENROLMENT UNQUOTE. AS SUCH THE ACCOUNTING OF THESE TRANSFERS WILL REMAIN PART OF THE EXTERNAL STRATEGIC INTAKE PLAN



It seems CTs are still subject to strategic intake plan vacancies, or am I missing something?


----------



## BlueDuck (18 Mar 2008)

I found a little more about the 'numbers' today when I finally spoke to the Capt. who has been working with me through this process.

There are in fact two sets of numbers - the external numbers, but also there is some intake numbers that are separate. These come from within the ranks - NCM and Officer. He wasn't 100% if the new process was using both sets of numbers - he understands it is solely based on the overall manning needed for that trade - decided by the powers that be for that trade. If they need you and they like what they see, you will get an offer - and it will take precedence over someone coming in directly with no prior military service.

For the poster who asked about how the process is going...

He has found the timeline since Feb. to basically be three weeks from the time you apply to when the decision is made.  From here he has found the standard to be - some type of notification in the first few days to first week in the form of a reply to the E-mail provided on the application. At that point eligibility and suitability is determined. (For me, I do know I hold the qualifications for eligibility - some people may not already have their "i"s and "t"s complete.)

For suitability - an interview is usually set up with a CFRC (and perhaps sometimes the Unit) - either DMCARM will direct the CFRC to set it up, or may ask the candidate to call and request a booking. After that final paperwork is completed - it goes back to the people who man the trade in Ottawa and depending on if you are suitable and the numbers allow - you will be given an offer. 

I have no clue as to the timeline when found suitable, but there is no position available.

For the person here looking at CT - you can find out if you have the education/qualifications required for the CT by asking a CFRC if your unit is unable to tell you. Then you want to make sure your MPRR is ticka-dee-boo, with EVERYTHING updated. You need an updated medical, your education/military qualifications need to be on there, a current PT test and I 'think' a CFAT qualifying you for the trade that is still current.

I'll post as it goes if anyone wants to see the process. I can to that on this thread or in personal stories.


----------



## FireTiger (19 Mar 2008)

I'm going in to the centre tomorrow, just wondering how many 291 positions were open if possible?


----------



## mare2mare71 (2 Apr 2008)

Hello:

As of April 2 2008, would anyone know if the new Recruiting Numbers are out for the following MOC?

LOG 78 AIR, LAND and SEA.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RTaylor (2 Apr 2008)

Yeah, could you toss out : 

AVS (Avionics Systems Tech)
LCIS 
JTF2 Ultra Jetpack Super Commando


----------



## kitrad1 (3 Apr 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Yeah, could you toss out :
> 
> AVS (Avionics Systems Tech): 205
> LCIS : 130
> JTF2 Ultra Jetpack Super Commando : You didn't really think anyone would have told you!


----------



## RTaylor (3 Apr 2008)

Awesome, thanks for the numbers 

I was going to ask fro Donkey space commando elite but that'll work for me for now.


----------



## derael (3 Apr 2008)

Anyone have CEOTP numbers? Interested in  all of them but mainly infantry, armour, and MARS.


----------



## DonaldMcL (6 Apr 2008)

Since this seems to be the place... anyone know the numbers for;

MOC 31 - ANAV

Not sure if it matters, but I'd be DEO.


----------



## mare2mare71 (7 Apr 2008)

Hello:

If someone in Recruiting could also check the numbers for MOC 78 DEO- AIR, Army and Navy, that would also be great.

I am just curious if the numbers are out as of April 1st 2008, and if Recruiting Centres have began sending out offers for DEO applicants at this point.

Thanks!!!


----------



## God56 (7 Apr 2008)

Out of curiosity how about Communicator Research Operator.


----------



## kitrad1 (8 Apr 2008)

FireTiger said:
			
		

> I'm going in to the centre tomorrow, just wondering how many 291 positions were open if possible?



It appears that there are about 100 positions.


----------



## kitrad1 (8 Apr 2008)

DonaldMcL said:
			
		

> Since this seems to be the place... anyone know the numbers for;
> 
> MOC 31 - ANAV
> 
> Not sure if it matters, but I'd be DEO.



81


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Apr 2008)

Infantry NCM numbers anyone (PPCLI particularly?) 

Thanks in advance  ;D


----------



## Love793 (8 Apr 2008)

per the norm, lots


----------



## dunkski (8 Apr 2008)

I too would love to know the CEOTP numbers for this upcoming year...specifically armour/arty/aerospace control officer.

Thanks!!


----------



## bbell (8 Apr 2008)

Does anyone know DEO Infantry?

thanks


----------



## ark (8 Apr 2008)

If the numbers are out, it would be nice if every trade and every entry program was posted for future reference.


----------



## Kruggle (9 Apr 2008)

kitrad1 said:
			
		

> 81



I was talking to the counsellor after my CFAT today and he said that there are around 15 positions for Air Nav. Maybe he meant there are 15 left? I would be very happy if there were actually 81 spots to start with.


----------



## grmpz1 (9 Apr 2008)

i heard thru the grapevine that theres about 31 spaces for royal reg of canada


----------



## kitrad1 (9 Apr 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> I was talking to the counsellor after my CFAT today and he said that there are around 15 positions for Air Nav. Maybe he meant there are 15 left? I would be very happy if there were actually 81 spots to start with.




Ooops!. Must learn to read in a straight line. My apologies.

Correction...ANAV - 15
Pilot 81 

Both  DEO.

However, as the year has already started, these numbers are sure to change daily as people are selected.


----------



## kitrad1 (9 Apr 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Infantry NCM numbers anyone (PPCLI particularly?)
> 
> Thanks in advance  ;D



450


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Apr 2008)

OK, I'll throw my hat in the ring, too. How many AEC (DEO)?


----------



## Kruggle (9 Apr 2008)

I think the counsellor told me that there are 39 for AEC (DEO).


----------



## blacktriangle (9 Apr 2008)

kitrad1 said:
			
		

> 450



Thanks!


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Apr 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> I think the counsellor told me that there are 39 for AEC (DEO).



Wow, that's a pretty low number!  :-\


----------



## Kruggle (9 Apr 2008)

Ya, that is the reason why I want to go through Aircrew Selection as well just to see if I qualify for Pilot/Air Nav.

Did you put down other choices?


----------



## Celticgirl (9 Apr 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> Ya, that is the reason why I want to go through Aircrew Selection as well just to see if I qualify for Pilot/Air Nav.
> 
> Did you put down other choices?



Yes. My third choice was TDO and I was told without an Education degree, I don't qualify. My second choice was Logistics and for that, I was told I didn't have much chance of getting an offer because I don't have a business degree (even though I have a diploma from a business college in addition to my BA, but I guess that doesn't matter). Oddly enough, my fiance is a logistics officer and his degree is in psych/soc, not business. I wouldn't mind getting an offer for Log, if AEC doesn't pan out. Still. AEC is and will continue to be my first choice. I have met all of the qualifications thus far other than the security clearance that is still pending (my file manager has been out of the office for a couple of weeks, but I hope to get an update when he returns).  That low number is not good news, though.


----------



## ark (9 Apr 2008)

kitrad1 said:
			
		

> Ooops!. Must learn to read in a straight line. My apologies.
> 
> Correction...ANAV - 15
> Pilot 81
> ...



I was told there wont be a selection board for DEO Pilots until August. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## CFR FCS (9 Apr 2008)

Pilot and AEC DEO are Open Selection List (OSL) and can be selected and assigned anytime by the CFRC Prod O.  However usually selections are made with the idea of filling upcoming training vacancies. Prod O usually waits until there is a confirmed and open BMOQ to fill before selecting.


----------



## bbell (9 Apr 2008)

What about DEO infantry? sorry if i'm asking again


----------



## ark (9 Apr 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Pilot and AEC DEO are Open Selection List (OSL) and can be selected and assigned anytime by the CFRC Prod O.  However usually selections are made with the idea of filling upcoming training vacancies. Prod O usually waits until there is a confirmed and open BMOQ to fill before selecting.



Does this mean the trade is not competitive at the moment?

Thank you for the info.


----------



## DonaldMcL (10 Apr 2008)

Ouch, I can't believe ANAV is so low =(

I'll keep my hopes up everything goes good, I have passed everything to date, just waiting on "the call".
Good luck to everyone! 

Basically though, if there's only 15 spots, shouldn't they all pretty much be spoken for already? I'm a little confused as to how that works. Are more positions added later in the year, or is that it?


----------



## Kruggle (10 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl, I remember when I submitted my application, which was early March, the CRFC said that AEC was still at hot trade, despite the fact that the other trades were all closed. The lady who talked to me told me that part of the reason why it was still a hot trade was becaues of the unfortunately high failure rate for the AEC courses. 39 is indeed a low number for this trade, but don't forget that people who got the job offer to start with might fail the course and a job offer might come to you!! 

On a side note, the counsellor told me that there are only 6 spots for NCM AC Op. That's a much much more competitive trade compared to AEC. Keep your hopes up!

As for myself, I'm going to apply for summer leadership jobs and upgrade my grades, just to make myself more competitive if I have to apply again next year.


----------



## Elwood (11 Apr 2008)

ark said:
			
		

> Does this mean the trade is not competitive at the moment?
> 
> Thank you for the info.



Even though there are pilot and anav slots open, it seems you need to get a lot of recruiting points to get an offer. The points to be a DEO pilot last year were way up more than usual, as is the case this year. For some reason, anav is way up there as well. I was speaking to my career counsellor today, as I'm still praying for a pilot or anav slot. God, I hope something comes my way!


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (11 Apr 2008)

Elwood said:
			
		

> Even though there are pilot and anav slots open, it seems you need to get a lot of recruiting points to get an offer. The points to be a DEO pilot last year were way up more than usual, as is the case this year. For some reason, anav is way up there as well. I was speaking to my career counsellor today, as I'm still praying for a pilot or anav slot. God, I hope something comes my way!



Well, I wouldn't expect those scores to go down. They just opened the Pilot door to candidates who have had LASIK. 

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?cat=114&id=5838

_"The Canadian Forces has not had any difficulty attracting aircrew applicants in the past several years. However, having an even larger pool of applicants may result in a more competitive selection process, thus ensuring the Air Force has the best aircrew responding to the demanding security environment of the 21st Century."_

Not a professional opinion, but you can bet they will be able to take their pick from the litter for the next while. In any event, good luck. Don't get discouraged and more importantly don't sit on the shelf waiting for your call. Keep updating your credentials and keep applying if you have to.


----------



## Touchingthevoid (12 Apr 2008)

On a totally different note; It seems that I am hearing different things from different people. I am currently undergoing a component transfer from PRes NCM to Reg Force Infatry Officer and originated my file with DMCA. When I contacted CFRC Windsor they told me that I should have come to the CFRC first because I am going from NCM To Officer and DMCA only handles same trade transfers. CFRC Windsor phoned DMCA and told them that they will take over my file and have an offer for me shortly so DMCA closed my file in Ottawa. Now after having completed the updated process my file is at the board waiting selection. Was the procedure properly followed here? Was I supposed to come through CFRG first? Thank you.


----------



## Love793 (12 Apr 2008)

Touchingthevoid said:
			
		

> On a totally different note; It seems that I am hearing different things from different people. I am currently undergoing a component transfer from PRes NCM to Reg Force Infatry Officer and originated my file with DMCA. When I contacted CFRC Windsor they told me that I should have come to the CFRC first because I am going from NCM To Officer and DMCA only handles same trade transfers. CFRC Windsor phoned DMCA and told them that they will take over my file and have an offer for me shortly so DMCA closed my file in Ottawa. Now after having completed the updated process my file is at the board waiting selection. Was the procedure properly followed here? Was I supposed to come through CFRG first? Thank you.



So far as CFRC Hamilton (Det Windsor) knew, they where supposed to handle the C/OTs. DMilC was to handle the CTs. Ie- R031 to 031, R011 to 011 ect.... The WGOR probably failed to explain to you the difference (or more likely didn't know, and again failed to check any one whom did :), and you may have been steered in the wrong direction.  I'd suggest leaving the ball in Capt F's hands and letting his crew take of it.

Follow up on it though, as these things have a habit of getting lost when more than one organization gets involved.


----------



## Touchingthevoid (12 Apr 2008)

Thanks MCpl, that's kind of what they explained to me, had I been going from R031 to 031 than DMCA would handle the transfer. But since I'm going from R031 to MOSID 0180 than I have to go through CFRG.


----------



## madiganes (17 Apr 2008)

Hat in hand here. Would someone be kind enough to list the Open Selection List Officer Occupations for DEO. From reading this post, I see that AEC and PLT are.
I'm especially interested if INT O, TDO, and PAFO are.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## armyvern (17 Apr 2008)

Touchingthevoid said:
			
		

> Thanks MCpl, that's kind of what they explained to me, had I been going from R031 to 031 than DMCA would handle the transfer. But since I'm going from R031 to MOSID 0180 than I have to go through CFRG.



Oh no, please!!

No rank here (against forum guidelines too). 

That would have been "Love793".



ArmyVern
The Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Touchingthevoid (17 Apr 2008)

My mistake.


----------



## koopa (19 Apr 2008)

Hi

Did I read correctly that there are 81 pilot positions?!

If I was to do my papers now and interview ASAP, could I still have a shot at one of those positions? Or do they fill up with prior applications first.

(BTW, I applied back in 2006 and didnt have my shot at ACS. I was just a week away before they told me too many pilot lost their jobs in commercial and came back)


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2008)

_If I was to do my papers now and interview ASAP, could I still have a shot at one of those positions? Or do they fill up with prior applications first._

Sorry I checked my crystal ball and you are SOL.


----------



## koopa (19 Apr 2008)

I'm not sure but I think what you're trying to say is "Go apply and see what happens"?


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but I think what you're trying to say is "Go apply and see what happens"?



Excellent interpretation of my sarcasm.  Good Luck.


----------



## blacktriangle (20 Apr 2008)

Trying for infantry here; but out of curiousity, what are the new numbers for MSE OP? If anyone had that and the air/land breakdown, it would be appreciated. Just trying to get a feel for the size of the trade.


----------



## BlueDuck (20 Apr 2008)

Could you share the numbers for PAO please?


----------



## CFR FCS (21 Apr 2008)

There was a meeting last week at CFRG and the SIP numbers have changed. Most went up but some officer occupations like pilot went down, it's now at 21.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Apr 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> There was a meeting last week at CFRG and the SIP numbers have changed. Most went up but some officer occupations like pilot went down, it's now at 21.


 Wow...21. The competition will be fierce. Were some of those 81 positions that were mentioned earlier filled or did they simply lower the intake numbers for this year? I am just curious.


----------



## the_girlfirend (24 Apr 2008)

Hi!

I know BBELL asked already...   :-[  but I did not find the answer... I just found infantry NCM

Does anyone know the number for infantry officer?

thank you very much


----------



## CivCanuck (28 Apr 2008)

Hi, I was just browsing around and saw this topic.  I wanted to ask, and this is purely curiosity since I'm still at least a year away from applying, but is there anyone here familiar with recruiting who would have an idea how competitive NCS ENG and MS ENG occupations are for DEO?

I've seen some old DEO recruiting numbers, and these two trades were on the lower end of the list with 11 and 7 (link: http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/43872.0.html). On the other hand, it sounds to me like Navy isn't as popular as the other elements, and the jobs both require an Engineering or Science degree, so the potential applicant pool would be somewhat lower than say Infantry, plus the job opportunities for engineers in the private sector are pretty strong right now. Still, I'm a little worried because my University marks aren't great (average is low 70s) and most of my jobs don't have a lot of leadership opportunities to talk about.  As I said, this is purely curiosity at this point, but if someone has sort of general idea of how competitive or not these trades are, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## CFR FCS (28 Apr 2008)

NCS ENG and MS ENG are short of applicants so you will likely be welcomed with open arms by the recruiting centre.


----------



## CivCanuck (28 Apr 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> NCS ENG and MS ENG are short of applicants so you will likely be welcomed with open arms by the recruiting centre.


Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## deej96 (28 Apr 2008)

what about the numbers for Combat Engineering?


----------



## Slaw (29 Apr 2008)

well since no one asked and the numbers are probably high still, whats the numbers for AVN TECH?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2008)

heres a question :

Why on earth does it matter what the numbers are ?

Trades are open, you are interested, go apply, enough said.


----------



## Greymatters (29 Apr 2008)

The numbers may assist in calculating yor odds of success, but in the end the only thing that matters is whether the trade is open or closed...


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> The numbers may assist in calculating yor odds of success, but in the end the only thing that matters is whether the trade is open or closed...



If you dont apply, odds of success are zero. Problem solved.

People, here is a free tip :

You get to put down 3 trade choices. For #1, put down the trade that you *WANT*. for #2 and #3, put down other options you would likely enjoy. Dont base #1 on whatever you think you have the best chance of getting in based on odds you *THINK* are for/against you.


----------



## Greymatters (29 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If you dont apply, odds of success are zero. Problem solved.



True.  Putting your name in for a trade, even if it is listed as 'closed' at least gets your name into the database and might demonstrate a committed interest in that trade, rather than just spur of the moment interest, that could be worth bonus points during a selection process...


----------



## Remius (29 Apr 2008)

Here's a better tip.  If you are putting three choices down put down *all three * choices as choices you want to do.  If you really don't want the other two choice DO NOT put them down.  CFRG isn't looking at the three choices in any order of preference, they look at it as three jobs you are willing to do.  If you only want pilot then only put pilot.  If you put Pilot and Sig O then guess what?  You're probably going to get Sig O.


----------



## Slaw (29 Apr 2008)

reasoning I want the numbers are for my own use. I have already applied, passed all testing, put AVN TECH as my first and only choice and now Merit listed. Based on the numbers I can somewhat calculate or estimate how long I can be listed for seeing how I am average with my score. I know it is a wide open crying for people trade right now as well.  Doesn't matter if I get the number of open slots or not, I am just curious thats all.

Cheers


----------



## Chief Gunner (12 May 2008)

CivCanuck said:
			
		

> Hi, I was just browsing around and saw this topic.  I wanted to ask, and this is purely curiosity since I'm still at least a year away from applying, but is there anyone here familiar with recruiting who would have an idea how competitive NCS ENG and MS ENG occupations are for DEO?
> 
> I've seen some old DEO recruiting numbers, and these two trades were on the lower end of the list with 11 and 7 (link: http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/43872.0.html). On the other hand, it sounds to me like Navy isn't as popular as the other elements, and the jobs both require an Engineering or Science degree, so the potential applicant pool would be somewhat lower than say Infantry, plus the job opportunities for engineers in the private sector are pretty strong right now. Still, I'm a little worried because my University marks aren't great (average is low 70s) and most of my jobs don't have a lot of leadership opportunities to talk about.  As I said, this is purely curiosity at this point, but if someone has sort of general idea of how competitive or not these trades are, that would be great. Thanks.



Both of the Naval Engineering Officer Occupations are very short at the moment. They are considered RED. This means that they are very short of people and that anyone meeting the recruiting requirments for theses occupations will be encouraged to join as either a CSEO (Combat Systems) or MSEO (Marine Systems). In addition every possible means will be used to expedite the potential recruits application.


----------



## CivCanuck (13 May 2008)

Chief Gunner said:
			
		

> Both of the Naval Engineering Officer Occupations are very short at the moment. They are considered RED. This means that they are very short of people and that anyone meeting the recruiting requirments for theses occupations will be encouraged to join as either a CSEO (Combat Systems) or MSEO (Marine Systems). In addition every possible means will be used to expedite the potential recruits application.


Thanks for the information, I guess that's good for me personally, although kind of sad for our Forces that they are having so much trouble with some of these trades.  But at least it means that if I work hard (get in better shape, hopefully do some more volunteer work, get a bit more leadership experience, etc.) then realistically I should have a good chance. And the expedited recruiting would be very nice too, since I'd rather not start a job when I graduate and then have to quit a month later.


----------



## WaitingTime (28 May 2008)

I believe the number for NCS ENG was around 22 or 25 from what I was told.  Yes and this trade is pretty short, hence, if you put it down as one of your choices, they will try to get you into this trade before giving you offers for your other choices.  I do not expect the number to change until the end of the month since there is a NOAB at the end of June.  I really doubt that they will fill up all the positions after this NOAB.  On another note, I heard MARS courses are really difficult.  Is NCS ENG as difficult as MARS?


----------



## CivCanuck (29 May 2008)

WaitingTime said:
			
		

> I believe the number for NCS ENG was around 22 or 25 from what I was told.  Yes and this trade is pretty short, hence, if you put it down as one of your choices, they will try to get you into this trade before giving you offers for your other choices.  I do not expect the number to change until the end of the month since there is a NOAB at the end of June.  I really doubt that they will fill up all the positions after this NOAB.


Thanks, although I'm not too worried about month to month at this point. I'm still just under 2 years away from graduating and have at least a year until I can even apply (last year of University). Plus, I may spend a year to get my MBA first, so I'm still a ways off, was just asking out of curiosity.  

But year to year if they are having problems now, I can only see it getting worse.  Unless there is a sudden downturn in the economy affecting engineering jobs, the job market for engineers looks very strong in the next few years (and in many cases, seems to be improving quickly).  Additionally, it seems Canada has a bad combination where Harper wants to grow the military (sort of), yet it seems that the military is becoming less and less relevant in most Canadians' minds for whatever reason. So unless something really changes internally (cut the number of jobs, improve retention, etc.) I think the situation will probably just get worse in terms of recruiting engineering officers. As I said above, this is probably good for me personally wanting to become an officer, although not good for the Navy as a whole. 



> On another note, I heard MARS courses are really difficult.  Is NCS ENG as difficult as MARS?


Interesting question, and one I'd like to see the answers to. From what I've read, I think MARS has the highest failure rate of any trade training (correct me if I'm wrong). Although a direct comparison with NCS ENG could be difficult since MARS has different entry requirements (any University degree acceptable). An interesting comparison would be to see failure rates in both courses, but only for people with engineering, math, and science degrees (this would eliminate degree type as a possible causation for failure rates). Anyways, I'm just speculating a bit, I'd be interested to see people's opinions on this.


----------



## Calgone (29 May 2008)

Not to troll or anything but that's what I'm heading to RMC for this fall is Naval Engineer. Although, they have me down for a BSc degree... Hrmm.

Anyways back on topic.


----------



## dwalter (29 May 2008)

Calgone said:
			
		

> Not to troll or anything but that's what I'm heading to RMC for this fall is Naval Engineer. Although, they have me down for a BSc degree... Hrmm.



According to the recruiting site, certain BSc degrees still qualify you for some engineering trades.


----------



## koopa (17 Jun 2008)

Anyone know log o. numbers nationwide? Was told none in my area


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jun 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> Anyone know log o. numbers nationwide? Was told none in my area



There are no local numbers they are all "nationwide".


----------



## Grando (18 Jun 2008)

yeah it'd be nice if recruiters were privy to the same information that we have here - I was also told "local" numbers


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 Jun 2008)

I'm gonna give the CFRC a call tomorrow and ask how many MedTech spots are left.  See if anyone there knows.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Jun 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> yeah it'd be nice if recruiters were privy to the same information that we have here - I was also told "local" numbers



Well I left recruiting in 2006 so there is a possibility that they may have gone back to local quotas but somehow I doubt it.  Check with your CFRC/D and ask them to explain "local numbers".


----------



## derael (19 Jun 2008)

I was given the same information a couple of weeks ago. 

I asked if this was a change because it had been done nationally (to my knowledge) last time I applied. My file manager told me that it had been changed and recruiting numbers were now based on regions and were no longer being done nationally. No reason was given why however she may not have been given that much information. 

I'll try to get some clarification on this when I meet for my interview in two weeks times.


----------



## koopa (19 Jun 2008)

Cool. This gives me hope as this is a new system and they'll find ways to pull spots from other provinces. Besides, theres a lot more business grads in Toronto/GTA than elsewhere snagging all the log. positions (it is the financial centre of Canada).

But... pilot is full... til April/09


----------



## js25 (19 Jun 2008)

Someone told me all those MARS that didn't make it went to LOG...  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (19 Jun 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> MOSID o0334 Medical Technician 07/08 numbers (Current Fiscal year).
> 
> Land 136
> Sea 29
> ...



Anyone here in their infinite wisdom know the *current* MedTech numbers?

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Chach (20 Jun 2008)

js25 said:
			
		

> Someone told me all those MARS that didn't make it went to LOG...  ;D


Yeah right.....my recruiter said if LOG doesn't work out...how about MARS?    
LOG is crazy hard to get into right now. I know in Halifax that there were only about 2 sea log spots open, about the same for air force and then 4 for land. The occupation is now closed until the next fiscal year.


----------



## koopa (20 Jun 2008)

8 spots in Halifax!? For 400,000 people! By that account Toronto should have gotten 100.


----------



## Chach (20 Jun 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> 8 spots in Halifax!? For 400,000 people! By that account Toronto should have gotten 100.


I highly doubt that TO would get that many spots!!! I think Log only takes a max of 100/year across the country. They may not even take 100 year. That is why Log is so competitive.....


----------



## derael (20 Jun 2008)

I don't think the intake numbers have any correlation to how "cool" you think the GTA is.


----------



## Elwood (20 Jun 2008)

derael said:
			
		

> I don't think the intake numbers have any correlation to how "cool" you think the GTA is.



It's actually pretty warm here today!  :


----------



## koopa (20 Jun 2008)

derael said:
			
		

> I don't think the intake numbers have any correlation to how "cool" you think the GTA is.



Just simple math my friend. Dont make fun

P.S. Toronto is the center of the universe

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## smoke (20 Jun 2008)

I agree with koopa, Toronto is well fun


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 Jun 2008)

koopa said:
			
		

> P.S. Toronto is the center of the universe



Meh, I would take Calgary over Toronto.

Toronto is pretty cool though.  An 8 out of 10!


----------



## Grando (25 Jun 2008)

For what it's worth, I talked to my Career Counsellor today - he said that regions were allocated a specific number of spots.  However, there were also a number of spots "banked" nationally so if a certain region needed additional slots that they'd be made available.

I don't quite understand the system...


----------



## kincanucks (25 Jun 2008)

Grando said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I talked to my Career Counsellor today - he said that regions were allocated a specific number of spots.  However, there were also a number of spots "banked" nationally so if a certain region needed additional slots that they'd be made available.
> 
> I don't quite understand the system...



It makes perfect sense to me not that I agree with the system.  They probably (guessing) looked at the recruiting history of each region and allocated positions and quotas for various occupations that the region had done well in recruiting for in the past.  Also, if a region that was not assigned enough or no positions for a certain occupation and has a super qualified applicant then they can ask the recruiting group for another position.

Or they could have used physics to assign the quotas.


----------



## Grando (25 Jun 2008)

I should rephrase - I understand the system, but why have quotas allocated to each region?

You could achieve the same end without placing the restriction on individual regions by just having a national quota that everyone hires out of.


----------



## CFR FCS (25 Jun 2008)

The allocation of vacancies is based on historical data and input from the centres. For example although there are 10 CFRC's not everybody gets 10% of the vacancies. Some areas have a much bigger population base to draw from than say New Brunswick or the prairies. The economy also effects the allocation, Alberta is booming so recruiting is a little slower there. Certain occupations that are hard to fill are allocated without a HQ pot. Also those small in number each year (less than 10 spots) Medical Radiation Tech are held nationally and assigned from HQ. The remaining vacancies are spread out some what equally are are revisited each quarter for possible reallocation. So the SIP is assigned to each CFRC for them to fill but once those spots are full we can ask HQ for more . If HQ is out then we either wait until the next review or advise to wait until next year.

So if your CFRC is "out" you can ask if there are any national spots left. If they are gone then you may have to wait or choose someting else. 

Hope this explains a few things.

CFR FCS


----------



## davidsonr_91 (2 Nov 2009)

I have asked for a CT from res to reg effective date March 2010 and have talked to the cfrc in winnipeg about open positions.  I want to choose MSE Op and the cfrc says that there are no open positions for MSE but they say that open positions are different for CT members rather then people that walk in off the street.  Who is going to know if the positions will be available later or how does this all work?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maelstrom (2 Nov 2009)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I'm gonna give the CFRC a call tomorrow and ask how many MedTech spots are left.  See if anyone there knows.  Fingers crossed.



I was told around 40 or so for land. That number was from a week ago, Med Tech will most likely be filled before the new year.


----------



## Robodad (5 Nov 2009)

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> I have asked for a CT from res to reg effective date March 2010 and have talked to the cfrc in winnipeg about open positions.  I want to choose MSE Op and the cfrc says that there are no open positions for MSE but they say that open positions are different for CT members rather then people that walk in off the street.  Who is going to know if the positions will be available later or how does this all work?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I looked at the Strategic Intake Plan (SIP) for FY 10/11 for MSE OP - they plan on taking 169 External and 45 In-Service


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Nov 2009)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> I was told around 40 or so for land. That number was from a week ago, Med Tech will most likely be filled before the new year.



You do realize the quote you replied to is 18 months ago right?   ;D


----------



## davidsonr_91 (5 Nov 2009)

Thanks Robodad

I would imagine that means they will take 169 people off the street and 45 component transfers like me through the whole fiscal year.  

Are you a recruiter?


----------



## Robodad (6 Nov 2009)

I used to be a Recruiter in the early 80s.  I now work with CDA and am involved with the next Fiscal Year crses and MOC/MOSID recruiting numbers


----------



## dapaterson (6 Nov 2009)

"In service" refers to both CTs from the Res F and OTs within the Reg F.


----------

